# OK, I know this story exists...



## Ravens-son (Jul 30, 2012)

...and I've tried searching for it on the forums here, but to no avail.

It involves a college student who gets a stone that grants wishes, but it takes him a while to realize it. First he wishes (off-handedly) that women weren't so hung up on their weight, and over the next couple months the women at his college start gaining weight (not a lot). Then later he hooks up with a girl and she starts to really gain weight, reveling in her gluttony. One scene involves her eating while he does her from behind, to which even he's a bit put back by her gluttony.

Eventually the girl finds the stone and realizes what it does, and she uses it to wish herself much larger, and to make her boyfriend forget about the stone and its power.

I could have sworn it was called The Wish Stone or something similar, but I can't seem to find it. Can anyone help?


----------



## Sparrow (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm pretty sure the story is Redefining Reality by Guhbone.

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=30315


----------



## Ravens-son (Aug 1, 2012)

Boosh! That's it! Many thanks.


----------



## Sparrow (Aug 1, 2012)

Glad I could help!


----------

